# Genie keeps freezing and rebooting itselt



## bfont19 (Jul 26, 2012)

My Genie keeps freezing and rebooting itself randomly. Whole home is disconnected and the Genie will just reboot. Once the reboot finishes the whole home is reconnected and everything works fine. This has happened multiple times now and I am searching for ways to fix the issue. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Is the Genie a 34?

Rich


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

To isolate the problem, disconnect the Genie from whole home. Have it stand alone for a while. If it works flawlessly you have a networking issue. IP conflicts causing issues

If it fails in standalone mode, likely a hard drive issue.


----------



## bfont19 (Jul 26, 2012)

HR 54-700


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

bfont19 said:


> My Genie keeps freezing and rebooting itself randomly. Whole home is disconnected and the Genie will just reboot. Once the reboot finishes the whole home is reconnected and everything works fine. This has happened multiple times now and I am searching for ways to fix the issue. Is anyone else having this problem?


Something in it is failing. Anything showing up on the Settings/Info&Test?


----------



## bfont19 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have not run any tests, but I will try when I get back home.


----------



## bfont19 (Jul 26, 2012)

Test shows all systems working properly, last update was 8/24


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

bfont19 said:


> Test shows all systems working properly, last update was 8/24


OK, you are going to have to keep a written log of when you have an issue. This way when you call in to complain, they'll know they are dealing with a smart customer. Call often to complain and they will either send out a tech who will probably swap the equipment or they will FedEx a replacement.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

bfont19 said:


> Test shows all systems working properly, last update was 8/24


Perform a BIST (Built-in Self Test). Reset your HR54-700. When you see "Just a few more seconds..." using your DIRECTV remote press SELECT. This will bring up the BIST menu. Follow the prompts.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bfont19 said:


> HR 54-700


Wow! I didn't expect that. We used to get the random resets on 2 tuner HRs after national releases of software. At the time, all we could do was replace the HR or wait for a new update. Did your issues appear after a software download? Or is the 54 new (and hasn't received any updates yet)?

Rich


----------



## bfont19 (Jul 26, 2012)

Rich said:


> Wow! I didn't expect that. We used to get the random resets on 2 tuner HRs after national releases of software. At the time, all we could do was replace the HR or wait for a new update. Did your issues appear after a software download? Or is the 54 new (and hasn't received any updates yet)?
> 
> Rich


Yes it started after a software update on 8/24


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bfont19 said:


> Yes it started after a software update on 8/24


Well, if you have the patience, I'd suggest waiting on a new release of software. I've done that a few times, but I have a lot of HRs and having one down really doesn't bother me. I have tried forcing downloads and that never did any good.

Rich


----------



## bfont19 (Jul 26, 2012)

Any idea how often a new release comes out?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

bfont19 said:


> Any idea how often a new release comes out?


There's no schedule when new software comes out.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bfont19 said:


> Any idea how often a new release comes out?


That's why I mentioned patience...they come out when they come out.

Rich


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

bfont19 said:


> Yes it started after a software update on 8/24


Could be the install got corrupted. Do you know how to force a NR download & install with 0-2-4-6-8?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Freezing and lockups are known issues. I haven't heard many reports of it rebooting itself though. Commercials are freezing again also.


----------



## robertdnewman (Mar 13, 2010)

I have same problem. Hr54 700. After 0xbf4 update. Wired network loses connection and shows "disconnected. Loop detected". Wireless network keeps resetting and grabbing new IPs.
These cause the genie remotes to hang and lose connections.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Same thing started happening here with an HR54-200 and update from 8/24. Glorious.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Just got 0xbf4 8/31. Hr44 connected via wifi. No problems noted so far.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

robertdnewman said:


> I have same problem. Hr54 700. After 0xbf4 update. Wired network loses connection and shows "disconnected. Loop detected". Wireless network keeps resetting and grabbing new IPs.
> These cause the genie remotes to hang and lose connections.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


it sounds like you have two connections to the internet. How is your DIRECTV system connected to the internet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdnewman (Mar 13, 2010)

Hr54 is connected via Ethernet cable. No other connections. If I unplug Ethernet and connect via wireless, same issue.
Problem began when unit downloaded 0xbf4. No issues prior.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bfont19 (Jul 26, 2012)

Drucifer said:


> Could be the install got corrupted. Do you know how to force a NR download & install with 0-2-4-6-8?


I have run the short and long test with the HR54 passing both. I do not know how to force a download. I'm getting choppy playback on several channels on the genie only. All other clients work fine. It hasn't reset itself in about a week.


----------



## wmd80654 (Jul 2, 2016)

I need help. I installed a Weaknees 8TB HR54-500 and two C61K rvu's back in May of 2016 so I could access 4K for all two of my Sony 4k tvs.
I previously had 3 HR24's with whole home activated. I had a Deca switch to network them.
When I installed the Genie, I had to replace the LNB, and everything seemed to work fine. 
After awhile, I noticed that the RVU's were constantly disconnecting or the Genie had to download software.
Didn't think much of it, until it seemed like the Genie constantly had to download software updates two three times a day.
It would go to the download screen, search, lock up and reboot. I noticed the current software 0C45 and checked that it was the latest version.
I called Weaknees and was told that basically it was a DirecTv problem, and contact them.
I did, and talked to someone (in India, I'm guessing) and that it would be passed on to higher ups and I would be contacted in 
a few days for some help. ( Never heard back ) I called Weaknees and negotiated a return of $300 on my old Genie and purchased a new
one. I hooked it up and lo and behold having same problems.
Its a 50 foot run from Dish to splitter, up three floors to Genie.
I hooked up internet to Ethernet port on Genie. All Units able to access on demand.
System tests all check out.
Going to replace my 8 out splitter to a 4 way out when it arrives in mail.
Don't know what else I can do.
Weaknees wants me to send in new unit for testing. All the while I pay for service without Genie.
I'm soooo frustrated. Any suggestions?

Bill


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

wmd80654 said:


> I need help. I installed a Weaknees 8TB HR54-500
> Bill


is this an external drive or internal? If the former, remove and boot up with Genies internal drive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Might be a bad cable too. Or swim lnb or something. 

I'm guessing they installed the hard drive internal. 

What are the exact words on screen? And does it keep you from watching tv? I wonder if it's guide data downloading and it's got the wrong dish setup as well.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Might be a bad cable too. Or swim lnb or something.
> 
> *I'm guessing they installed the hard drive internal. *
> 
> What are the exact words on screen? And does it keep you from watching tv? I wonder if it's guide data downloading and it's got the wrong dish setup as well.


Right. Can't help but wonder how much that cost. I doubt it's an HDD problem. So easy to blame a hard drive.

Rich


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

There is a bug going around on the other site with regards to forcing or downloading updates. There seems to be a sequence needed with unplugging your PI. Not sure if this is related


----------

